# Surf Fishing in Point Pleasant and Spring Lake on 4/6



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

Went down to P.P. very early to fish the in coming tide. Basically, we used high low rigs with bunker and clams. I should have known to leave when my father caught a nice sized flounder on the first cast. Basically, all we did was catch skates all morning. After getting tired of pulling them in, we packed it in after a few hours and went for breakfast. Afterwards we tried Spring Lake by Ocean Ave. Fished there for a few hours with a single hit. Gave up around low tide and packed it in. The only good part was that I called a takeout order in to Pian Cones for dinner. Heard people were doing well in the Pt. Pleasant canal on outgoing tide with herring, only problem was that I didn't have any.


----------

